# Natural remedies for athlete's foot in toddler?



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

I have been battling athlete's foot in my almost 2 year old for about 6 months now. It seems to clear up and go away, only to come back in a week or so. None of the rest of us have had it, so I'm not sure where she's getting it...

Can anyone suggest anything to help? I've been using the over-the-counter creams for her feet, but I'm getting fed up with those (as is she).


----------



## Sheri Nakken (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi Carolyn,
Anything you do and put on it will just suppress it and drive it deeper, with worse things possibly resulting.

I encourage you to see a quality classical homeopath to deal with the reasons you are getting this to begin with........it deals with the susceptibility.

You just can't suppress with drugs or herbs. The problem remains and different symptoms will appear.

For example, we see so often when eczema is suppressed with skin creams, asthma later results.

Good luck
Many good homeopaths in UK - where are you? I may be able to sgugest one.


----------



## virgomama (May 23, 2002)

I agree with the above post, that it's worth it to try and find out why your child is susceptible to fungal infections. That said, my ds got athlete's foot from my ex-dp, and we treated it with tea tree oil. Just a few drops on a Q-tip and rubbed it on before bedtime. (I made sure that he had jammies with feet so he wouldn't touch his toes).


----------



## Sheri Nakken (Feb 22, 2003)

Yes, and even tea tree oil is suppressive
anything 'anti' is allopathic and suppressive and suppressive just stops a symptom and drives the disturbance deeper
We aren't used to thinking that way

Its kind of like whne the oil light comes on in your car and there is a problem. If you rip out the wires the oil light doesn't come on anymore but you know there is still a problem. You just stopped the symptom. A deeper distrubance will soon appear.

All symptoms have a purpose - to get rid a disturbance, imbalance. The body chooses the least threatening way and often that is thru the skin first. You stop the skin symptoms - with anything - drug or herbal - and you are stopping the way of dissipating the disturbance.

We aren't attacked by fungus, bacteria, viruses. We are weak in some area and susceptible first and then they thrive. They don't make us sick, they are the result of being sick.


----------



## virgomama (May 23, 2002)

I totally agree Sherri! I guess I should have been more explicit--I know it's best to look for the deeper imbalance that caused the susceptibility, but sometimes with a child our instinct as mothers is to treat the symptoms to relieve their discomfort. It's hard to see your child in pain or discomfort.









I wish you lived around these parts, because I'd be knocking on your door!


----------



## Sheri Nakken (Feb 22, 2003)

I know, I know.
But everyone has to do their best to resist.
We don't want them to suffer pain.........but in the long run they have to or there are worse problems - emotional pain or physical pain. I hate to say it, but, it is true...........

And there are good homeopaths in the Portland area
http://www.homeopathy-cures.com
click on find a homeopath

good luck


----------



## hahamommy (Dec 18, 2001)

To relieve symptoms, you can soak his foot in some pau d'arco tea for a few minutes each day. (Let's play Spa!) This WITH an internal treatment should really help ~ this treatment worked on my toenail fungus in only 2 weeks!
~diana


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

I'm so sorry it's taken me so long to get back to this thread! I'm usually not so lame...

Thank you for the suggestions. We're just outside *******. I've never been to see a homeopath before...do you know anyone close to us? What would I expect when I go?

Thanks, Diana - I'll maybe look out for the tea you mentioned - can you buy it in health food stores? What internal treatment did you use? Something from a homeopath? I guess they would let me know whether or not something was safe for a toddler?

Thanks again.


----------



## Sheri Nakken (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi!
I'm in Wales.
There are tons of homeopaths in the UK

My article gives you an idea how a homeopath works
http://www.nccn.net/~wwithin/homeo.htm

Here are some in ******* area
http://www.homeopathy-soh.org/web/pages/homeopath.htm
click on Strathclyde under region.
I don't know any of them..........or how good they are
They are all registered which is good, but many not all practice classically but more likely to.

Suggest phoning and asking how they practice - I've listed some questions to ask - be forward and ask them!

Many people take a few workshops and think they do homeopathy - or read a
few books - or study for a year.
It take a long indepth study . Here are some questions to help determine
quality

You ask them:
1. Where did you study homeopathy? (should be a specific program)
2. How long did you study? (should be a number of years - usually 3 or 4 or more)
3. Who did you mentor with?
4. Do you mix homeopathy with herbs, drugs, other things??? Or do you
ONLY use homeopathic remedies.
(answer should be ONLY homeopathic remedies)
5. Do you use just one remedy at a time (should use 1 remedy and watch
and wait - (should wait longer periods for chronic things, shorter periods
for
acute things) Should not have you taking more than one remedy or taking
them on a routine basis (usually) or alternating remedies
6. Have you read the Organon? (the main source to learn homeopathy and
KNOW the principles)
7. How often do you read it? (most good homeopaths are reading it
constantly or at least yearly)

good luck


----------



## LaLaLuna (Jun 23, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by hahamommy_
*To relieve symptoms, you can soak his foot in some pau d'arco tea for a few minutes each day. (Let's play Spa!) This WITH an internal treatment should really help ~ this treatment worked on my toenail fungus in only 2 weeks!
~diana







*
Sorry to hijack a little here, but could you tell more about this, Diana? I have a majorly nasty toenail fungus







I can't get rid of and I really DON"T want to pass it along to any other family members. What kind of internal treatment? How strong of tea? Thanks! Lory


----------



## mamaknature (Aug 10, 2002)

I've been looking up info on yeast infections and a symptom of them is athlete's foot. My family and I have been combatting the yeast for the last month by drastically altering our diet to a no sugar one (including fruit and milk!), eating lot's of vegetable (all colors = the Rainbow Diet ((The Candida Albicans Yeast-Free Cookbook, by Pat Connolly)), lots of plain yogurt, and no yeast products.

My dh has had a reoccurring problem with athlete's foot for quite a while and it is starting to wane. And last night was the first night I didn't feel like I had ants in my pants







. It's an insidious problem that affects all parts of the body (internal and external) and the critters are really hard to kill off. The diet mentioned above (found in more detail in the book, as well as other good books) works to build the immune system and also to not provide the sugars on which the yeast thrive.

I agree with Sheri about treating the problem and not the symptoms. However, I have a question: Is it alright to treat the symptoms while treating the problem? If it is, then along with the previous suggestions (tea tree oil and pau d'arco tea) you could rub garlic on his feet.


----------

